
Ask HN: What books should every software tester read? - ohjeez
And why&#x27;d you pick THOSE books?
======
ohjeez
Here’s the list that came out of this query — and it’s somewhat different than
you might expect. [https://www.functionize.com/blog/5-surprising-books-that-
qa-...](https://www.functionize.com/blog/5-surprising-books-that-qa-
professionals-recommend-and-10-useful-references-that-wont-shock-you/)

------
2rsf
Experiences of Test Automation [0] Sample here

A collection of real case Studies of Software Test Automation projects. Th
ebest part is the summary table that includes the technology, did they succeed
or failed, budgets, ROI etc.

It's a very good resource when you are debating for or against an automation
project.

[0]
[http://ptgmedia.pearsoncmg.com/images/9780321754066/samplepa...](http://ptgmedia.pearsoncmg.com/images/9780321754066/samplepages/0321754069.pdf)

------
tmaly
I really enjoyed Test Driven Development. I like the simplicity of the rules
and the design benefits you get from writing tests first.

------
pranit10
not a book but you should definitely follow Martin Fowlers blog

